# Post fight fight



## Kodiac26170 (Jul 30, 2009)

sorry, someone beat me!! delete.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

*Brawl Breaks out Post Fight!!*

What happened? Miller went out asked for a rematch and all hell broke loose!!


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks to Miller we had some excitement tonight!!!


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

JimmyJames said:


> Thanks to Miller we had some excitement tonight!!!


LOL if it wasn't for Miller the whole night would have been wasted! Can't wait to see this video to rewatch.


----------



## AstroBouncer (Jan 4, 2007)

I missed it too but I think Shields and Miller got into it post fight.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah Sheilds sure didn't provide it. What a bitch!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Shields camp is a bunch of bitches. They all swarmed on ******* Miller and he still got up without a scratch. Seriously, what kind of bullshit is that? **** Shields and his ghetto ass team giving MMA a bad name.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I think Miller dropped sheild then he got jumped.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

I have watched the replay on my DVR a few times, Miller was just joking around and Shields team got pissed off and attacked him!!! LOL

Miller will probably get fined or suspended for that crap.


I wonder if that was planned by Strikeforce? What was Miller even doing out there???


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

I saw it I just wasn't sure what was going on. It seemed in the replay that all the Ceaser Gracie guys started swarming Miller. Melendez was the first of them to get into it.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

All I know is that Big John won that round against Diaz 10-9 with a beautiful takedown.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Backlash.......*

Do you realize what this does to MMA in states like NY.......this was National T.V. the freakin Diaz broz Nick as the first to really engage Miller....

Either way all people are going to say is this is a brutal sport and its nothing more than fighting in the street but on T.V.


******* great....:thumbsdown:


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Miller got attacked by melendez. I watched on pvr. Melendez shoved him and everyone attacked miller.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

JimmyJames said:


> I have watched the replay on my DVR a few times, Miller was just joking around and Shields team got pissed off and attacked him!!! LOL
> 
> Miller will probably get fined or suspended for that crap.
> 
> ...


Miller was doing what he does, uses his publicity to get fights. I bet if anyone catches a suspension it is Shields team for acting like a bunch of punks.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

What a bunch of ******* idiots. The card was bad enough. Dana White wins again. This is why I ******* hate the Diaz brothers


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Ya wtf was that shit? Melendez was the first to start doing something.

This reminds me of like Lions Den or something think they own Strikeforce because there all Champions....ok fine.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

streetpunk08 said:


> What a bunch of ******* idiots. The card was bad enough. Dana White wins again. This is why I ******* hate the Diaz brothers


Holy crap, you are right. The big winner out of this will be DW as he can say they have never had any crap like that happen in the UFC and how much of a second tier promotion SF is. Then again this could help get SF fans hoping for more of this type of action.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't see how people are overeacting this is nothing compare to mike tyson reaction on live tv,post fights,etc. Or some of the other garbage we see in other sports.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

I watched the second angle a few times over. It is pretty clear what happened!

1. Miller asked for a rematch with his funky grin
2. Miller leaned in to get close to the mic which caused him to bump Shields
3. Melendez gets upset and pushes Miller
4. Shields throws a punch
5. Shields entire team jumps on Miller

My 2 cents:
The entire team that jumped in and punched and kicked miller should have their corner licenses suspended if not revoked. They treated the post fight moment like a gang fight with Miller being the only member of the other gang. It was disgusting and the AC should take some SERIOUS actions!


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I officially hate SF and especially Jake cause he's such a bitch.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

cdtcpl said:


> Holy crap, you are right. The big winner out of this will be DW as he can say they have never had any crap like that happen in the UFC and how much of a second tier promotion SF is. Then again this could help get SF fans hoping for more of this type of action.


As much as I hate to say it that brawl was probobly a good thing for Strikeforce haha.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> Do you realize what this does to MMA in states like NY.......this was National T.V. the freakin Diaz broz Nick as the first to really engage Miller....
> 
> Either way all people are going to say is this is a brutal sport and its nothing more than fighting in the street but on T.V.
> 
> ...


Fedor problems
Shields defeating Hendo 
King Mo defeating Mousasi
Brawl on live TV

Strikeforce is going to take a huge hit from this. I wouldn't be surprised if they go belly up.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> Holy crap, you are right. The big winner out of this will be DW as he can say they have never had any crap like that happen in the UFC and how much of a second tier promotion SF is. Then again this could help get SF fans hoping for more of this type of action.


I don't think Dana has a right to talk after that weak ass main event at ufc 112.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

streetpunk08 said:


> What a bunch of ******* idiots. The card was bad enough. Dana White wins again. This is why I ******* hate the Diaz brothers


One of the Diaz brothers is in Danas company.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Who was the big fat dude that had a body lock on Miller???:confused02: Dana is gonna run with this but one of his fighters was involved...Nate....either way he wont pass on a shot like this.....


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Miller really had no business being their in the first place. 

I wouldn't be surprised if Strikeforce pulled a Gary Shaw and sent Miller in their just to start shit. Good way to promote a their next event.


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

I just finished watching the brawl live as well as the replay CBS provided and I am disgusted by Shields' team. Sure, Mayhem interrupted Shields' moment but that happens all the time. For all we know, Strikeforce had Mayhem go into the cage and challenge Shields to a rematch. But all I can remember seeing is Nate Diaz [email protected]$&ing Shields while the entire Gracie Jiu-Jitsu team was on him beating him down. Classless and cowardly but what can you expect from those guys. They're all punks. 

And Hendo, you just got beat by a 170-pounder. His back must have been hurting BAD!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Bonnar426 said:


> Miller really had no business being their in the first place.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Strikeforce pulled a Gary Shaw and sent Miller in their just to start shit. Good way to promote a their next event.


Come on, the UFC does it all the time. Remember GSP, "Your performance did not impress me". The difference is that Rogan usually introduces them and oh yeah, the fighters are bitches for the most part.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Bonnar426 said:


> Miller really had no business being their in the first place.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Strikeforce pulled a Gary Shaw and sent Miller in their just to start shit. Good way to promote a their next event.


I am thinking the same thing.

What was Miller even doing out there??? Why else would he even be let in the cage????

Something smells fishy........


----------



## War (Feb 28, 2007)

Giving it a watch it looked like Shields and Miller were joking around. Shields even popped Miller in the stomach with a big grin on his face. Both men were laughing...

...and of course Nick Diaz and Melendez to ruin a good moment to prep a future match.

The first thing that went through my mind was what if the SF owner sent Miller into the ring in the same way that White does? 

Ruination.

Doah, two different post beat me to the stare off though.


----------



## somethingclever (Apr 8, 2007)

Agreed, that whole camp is gonna have trouble getting licensed after that crap.

Mayhem is a retard and was asking for it, but thanks for setting the sport back a few years you stupid punks.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

That was disgusting. This was just a terrible night for MMA.

First, of course, the fight breaking out makes it look like a bunch of street thugs and hooligans.

Then, 3 straight lame fights, the fight breaking out, and Henderson losing (badly and in boring fashion) all make Dana White look like some all-knowing wizard, which hurts competition against the UFC. I love UFC, but competition is good.

Just a crappy night.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Dana is in a bad postion what does he do go out and sign jake?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

MayhemMiller said:


> mayhemmiller
> 
> Whoops.
> less than 20 seconds ago via TwitBird iPhone


LOL! That's on his twitter


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

capjo said:


> Most of you here sound like whining bitches yourself.
> 
> Miller should have had his nuts handed to him.
> 
> ...


The dude was attacked.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

Dana White just tweeted **


----------



## Jason22 (Apr 18, 2010)

*The post fight brawl.... 5 guys stomping and kicking one guy on the ground*

i dont think the guy on the ground was mayhem was it?


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

capjo said:


> Most of you here sound like whining bitches yourself.
> 
> Miller should have had his nuts handed to him.
> 
> ...


Pathetic? As a fan you should want to see the sport progress and not look like a WWE show. Nobody's whining. It was a horrible senseless altercation and there was no need for it. It makes the sport look bad. Anyone who can't see that has to be blind.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Moussasi vs. Mo = good fight
Aoki = overrated and boring
Shields = effective but boring

That brawl was the best part of the event! Let Miller face Shields again!!!


----------



## Rachmunas (May 15, 2009)

I doubt Strikeforce will ever be on CBS again. Enough said


----------



## MOE4777 (Apr 18, 2010)

*Strikeforce Sucks!*

What the hell was that? There is nothing excited about strikeforce. The best thing about the whole night was the brawl at the end. Thanks to strikeforce everybody is going to think that mma is a bunch of animals. Its all strikeforces fault they should have never let miller in the ring to start talking shit! Anoki looked like crap he didn't even train in a cage what a idiot. Henderson looked like he was 100 years old, how don't you finish him when you hel the mount for a total of 2 days. Shields looked like he didnt know how to throw a hard punch from the mount! This will be the end of Strikeforce you watch and see!


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Miller was probably brought in there to have an interview after shields as the next challenger to his title, but it seems he got too anxious and interrupted Jake's interview...Jake looked fine at first and even gave Miller a playful fist bump to the chest (wasn't really a punch...looked playful and non-violent). As soon as Melendez stepped in all hell broke loose.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

**** the Diaz brothers. They are complete scumbags, worthless pieces of shit and totally overrated as fighters. I hope shit hits the fan for them, as well as the Gracie team


----------



## ufc4life (Jul 14, 2008)

*Brawl Video*


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> Dana is in a bad postion what does he do go out and sign jake?


Signing away a champ from Strikeforce would be a big win in the mind of Dana. 

Personally I never wanna see Shields fight again.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Man if only the Hendo Shields fight didn't suck so bad. I wouldn't have turned my 100% attention to the real fight between Martinez and Pavlik and i could have watched this brawl. It sounds awesome.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

*INSULT DECIMATOR V 1.34*


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

AceFranklin88 said:


> Pathetic? As a fan you should want to see the sport progress and not look like a WWE show. Nobody's whining. It was a horrible senseless altercation and there was no need for it. It makes the sport look bad. Anyone who can't see that has to be blind.


Maybe true but at least there was some emotion there, is it me or was this event just lacking emotion? Hendo looked done and Aoki looked overmatched. But I will say this I think King Mo, Melendez and Shields can bang with anyone in the UFC. Strikeforce has some cannons for champions no doubt.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

capjo said:


> lol, do you want a tissue for all your crying? Honestly, step back and go change your panties.
> 
> 
> If you don't like seeing a few guys throwing down I suggest you find a new sport to watch.
> ...


Oh I just saw your sig...That explains everything.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Miller was just trying to do what everyone else does. Make some excitment for a fight. This card was pretty weak. And i think he just tried to make a little excitment for the next card. I don't think he was really out of line. If the fight hadn't broke out they would've made a great grudge match. I didn't motice if nate was there. Was he? I just saw nick.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

For 12 vs 1 Miller wasn't doing too bad.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

We need the slow mo one were it doesn't cut out with Melendez and stuff. 

Good stuff though really quick.


----------



## War (Feb 28, 2007)

> lol, do you want a tissue for all your crying? Honestly, step back and go change your panties.
> 
> 
> If you don't like seeing a few guys throwing down I suggest you find a new sport to watch.
> ...


I'm not going to rewrite all the reasons this happening was bad. I'm just going to assume that you have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I actually liked it, yeah I know it sent mma back to the stoneages blah blah blah

it was funny as ****, Miller vs everyone and he is laughing at the end. mainly it was Nick on it, but he is like that if he thinks you are remotely disrespecting his friend he will whoop your ass plain and simple. 

+ rep for Miller and Diaz..lol 

Seriously that was some of the most entertaining things I have seen in a long while and loved every second of it, and I came even a bigger fan of miller and diaz for it even though i did not think i could get any bigger of a fan of either one of them


----------



## MOE4777 (Apr 18, 2010)

Samborules said:


> Maybe true but at least there was some emotion there, is it me or was this event just lacking emotion? Hendo looked done and Aoki looked overmatched. But I will say this I think King Mo, Melendez and Shields can bang with anyone in the UFC. Strikeforce has some cannons for champions no doubt.


shelds and mo will get stomped in the ufc don't fool yourself!


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

I love how Gus Johnson says "sometimes these things happen in MMA" lol what a tool. no they dont just happen, these are supposed to be professional's.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Samborules said:


> I think King Mo, Melendez and Shields can bang with anyone in the UFC. Strikeforce has some cannons for champions no doubt.


So wrong. King Mo has wrestling, thats about it. He can't fully utilize it yet. He will get thrashed by most of the UFC LHWs. Melendz would get raped by Penn, Tyson, Sherk, and Florian. Shields at WW would get beat by Fitch, Alves, and massacred by GSP. At MW, hahaha. Franklin would make him look like a little girl. Maia will submit him. Nate has a 50/50 shot depending on his mentality for that day. Shit, even Bisping would probably beat him


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

I did not have an issue with what Miller did, not at all. Mauro is a whiny biatch, shut your mouth. This is a highly intense sport, that stuff happens. 

I hope the May card is a bit more eventful, but Shield may be the worse GNPr ever. Goodness, but he has heart for sure.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

moldy said:


> Miller was just trying to do what everyone else does. Make some excitment for a fight. This card was pretty weak. And i think he just tried to make a little excitment for the next card. I don't think he was really out of line. If the fight hadn't broke out they would've made a great grudge match. I didn't motice if nate was there. Was he? I just saw nick.


I only saw Nick. But Nate wants to be Nick so bad we can assume if he was there he would be in on the action.


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

somethingclever said:


> Mayhem is a retard and was asking for it, but thanks for setting the sport back a few years you stupid punks.


Like I said, Strikeforce could've orchestrated the whole Mayhem challenging Shields to a rematch post-fight. You didn't see Greg Jackson throw a flying triangle on Brock when he came into the cage after Carwin smashed Mir.



Calibretto9 said:


> That was disgusting. This was just a terrible night for MMA.
> 
> First, of course, the fight breaking out makes it look like a bunch of street thugs and hooligans.
> 
> ...


Well said. And the Diaz brothers are a bunch of street thugs and hooligans. Talented fighters I'll give them that, but they're punks.


----------



## NoRToN (Sep 9, 2007)

Very unprofessional, Coker get some control over your fighters! Dana is laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

3 fights and I really only saw one of them going the distance which was the Hendo/Shields fight, really disappointing. That brawl at the end made the 2 and a half hours worth it.

We got to see Lawal gas then Mousasi lay on his back for 5 rounds. Then Aoki crab-crawl and only attempt 1 sub for 25 minutes, the most exciting part of the fight being the last 30 seconds when Gilbert finally decided to jump on Shinya, someone who has zero standup. Then watch Hendo rock Shields and get molested on the ground for the last 4 rounds.

Tonight's card potential >> Mayhem's brawl >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Tonight's results


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

dvonfunk said:


> Like I said, Strikeforce could've orchestrated the whole Mayhem challenging Shields to a rematch post-fight. You didn't see Greg Jackson throw a flying triangle on Brock when he came into the cage after Carwin smashed Mir.


:laugh: That I would pay to see! 




> Well said. And the Diaz brothers are a bunch of street thugs and hooligans. Talented fighters I'll give them that, but they're punks.


So much truth.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Honestly this sucks IMO- Strikeforce will probably lose CBS over this and free cards on national television. Dana is happy but losing this outlet is a big set back for MMA. This sucks. :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> So wrong. King Mo has wrestling, thats about it. He can't fully utilize it yet. He will get thrashed by most of the UFC LHWs. Melendz would get raped by Penn, Tyson, Sherk, and Florian. Shields at WW would get beat by Fitch, Alves, and massacred by GSP. At MW, hahaha. Franklin would make him look like a little girl. Maia will submit him. Nate has a 50/50 shot depending on his mentality for that day. Shit, even Bisping would probably beat him


Do not be rude, I am entitled to my opinion and you are entitled to yours. Penn did not look all that dominant vs. Edgar, and Sherk, please you are kidding, right? Alves and Fitch would not, NOT, embarrass Nick Diaz, you are crazy if you believe that and GSP has not exactly been finishing fights himself. Shields just proved himself to be legit, I think Maia and A. Silva are better but he is legit. If you still cannot see that then thats on you. But I respect your opinion, please respect mine.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

This is how I see it. Miller fought 3 different champions in 3 different divisions all at the same time. MMA HISTORY HAS BEEN MADE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumb01:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

EDIT: ^^^^ LOL! Mayhem Miller is now #1 p4p




Apparently Miller was told not to show up at the post fight presser....


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

I just thought of something else. Not only was it bad enough that it was about 6 vs 1 on Mayhem, there is a chance that Melendez's hands were still taped up. Saw him in Shields corner with them taped.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> Apparently Miller was told not to show up at the post fight presser....


Probably, SF is going to try and throw him under the bus to keep themselves afloat. 

I bet DW will make sure that it is pointed out he didn't start it though.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

cdtcpl said:


> I only saw Nick. But Nate wants to be Nick so bad we can assume if he was there he would be in on the action.


Ya he is a little shadow. I don't think he was there either. But if he was he would've been in there. I like having more competition for the UFC. This is sad.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

Samborules said:


> Maybe true but at least there was some emotion there, is it me or was this event just lacking emotion? Hendo looked done and Aoki looked overmatched. But I will say this *I think King Mo, Melendez and Shields can bang with anyone in the UFC*. Strikeforce has some cannons for champions no doubt.


******* WOW is all I can say to this. King Mo would be swallowed alive in the UFC LHW division. And the other two...meh.


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

that was absolutly pathetic can believe shields camp just jumped miller for no apparent reason other than to b tough


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Samborules said:


> Do not be rude, I am entitled to my opinion and you are entitled to yours. Penn did not look all that dominant vs. Edgar, and Sherk, please you are kidding, right? Alves and Fitch would not, NOT, embarrass Nick Diaz, you are crazy if you believe that and GSP has not exactly been finishing fights himself. Shields just proved himself to be legit, I think Maia and A. Silva are better but he is legit. If you still cannot see that then thats on you. But I respect your opinion, please respect mine.


Diego Sanchez beat Nick Diaz twice, and you think a bunch of guys who beat Diego aren't going to have an easier time with Nick? I'm not claiming MMA math or anything, but seriously Nick never did that well in the UFC. Penn has 1 bad fight in like 2 years and he's done? Come on, prior to the Edgar fight he dominated all comers. Everyone is entitled to their opinion, so thus I just posted mine


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Samborules said:


> Do not be rude, I am entitled to my opinion and you are entitled to yours. Penn did not look all that dominant vs. Edgar, and Sherk, please you are kidding, right? Alves and Fitch would not, NOT, embarrass Nick Diaz, you are crazy if you believe that and GSP has not exactly been finishing fights himself. Shields just proved himself to be legit, I think Maia and A. Silva are better but he is legit. If you still cannot see that then thats on you. But I respect your opinion, please respect mine.


I wasn't disrespecting your opinion, I was disagreeing with it. 

Nick Diaz is actually not a good fighter. Hes lost against any decent fighter hes faced, including Diego Sanchez who Penn bent over and raped.

Almost everyone agrees that Penn was out of character against Edgar. Did you not see him absolutely smash Sanchez, Sherk, Stevenson and Florian?

GSP has been embarrassing his opponents.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

I believe Lawal and Miller are in the same camp, they are certainly colorful. I want to see Moussasi rematch King Mo, what a styles contrast. Not sure who on Earth can challenge Melendez at SF, he may need to move to the UFC. Shields and Miller have to fight again if Miller can get by Lawlor, which I think he will.

I hope the May card is more exciting for sure.


----------



## Jason22 (Apr 18, 2010)

*When was the last time ANY COMBAT EVENT had a brawl????*

I only remember back in PRIDE, when coleman and shogan got at it


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

prolyfic said:


> This is how I see it. Miller fought 3 different champions in 3 different divisions all at the same time. MMA HISTORY HAS BEEN MADE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumb01:


:laugh: +rep


----------



## Jason22 (Apr 18, 2010)

*Full Brawl Video?*

anyone have a good quality brawl video so we can identify the brawlers?


----------



## grooveuniverse (Apr 18, 2010)

Great Car..sorry fights.

This is my frist post here...as a long time MMA fan, was looking foward to tonights fights. Pathetic. 

Mousasi lost gas after two rounds,even tho his game plan was to take it to the distance. King mo is the Champ? That guy would get destroyed by most UFC fighters. 

Aoki...cant believe he was ranked no.2, sad. 

Jake Shieds gets full mount continuously and still cant knock Henderson out. 

All 3 titles fights SUCKED. Plain and simple. I thought this was a big loss for Strikeforce...got worse when Shields and his suburb thugs "tried" to beatdown Miller to no avail.

Miller was the true champ tonight...hehe


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

to be 100% honest this shit is not a big deal. its new to MMA but it happens in all sports except maybe golf.

Strikeforce or any other MMA org cant control shit like this so if dana wants to laugh let him go ahead.


----------



## Kodiac26170 (Jul 30, 2009)

i just watched it several times. Who was the guy on the left in the white shirt that kept throwing kicks....What a tool bag!!!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Oooooo, just realized that Mayhem beats up bullies on his MTV show. Think Nick and Melendez are on the shown soon to get beat up by his MMA fighters?!? I bet this totally helps Millers ratings for his show.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I still cant believe this shit.

I think a bunch of these guys who jumped on jason miller need to be arrested. This is bullshit, its a crime and its hurting the sport in general. We don't need to give anti-mma critics more ammo.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

prolyfic said:


> This is how I see it. Miller fought 3 different champions in 3 different divisions all at the same time. MMA HISTORY HAS BEEN MADE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumb01:


I think I love you. + rep


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

Kodiac26170 said:


> i just watched it several times. Who was the guy on the left in the white shirt that kept throwing kicks....What a tool bag!!!


Looks like Nick Diaz.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I wasn't disrespecting your opinion, I was disagreeing with it.
> 
> Nick Diaz is actually not a good fighter. Hes lost against any decent fighter hes faced, including Diego Sanchez who Penn bent over and raped.
> 
> ...


The UFC Nick Diaz is not the SF Nick Diaz, he was a purple belt in BJJ at UFC and now is a BB. He is super legit and I think would surprise you. I would actually and yes I admit it would be an upset take him over GSP right now. Melendez is an enigma, I want to see him face better competition but he has avenged his only losses, we have to give him some kudos at least? I refuse to underestimate Shields any longer he has not lost in five years and just beat Hendo. He is not exciting but legit. King Mo only has seven fights but his wrestling and heart are legit too. I'd take him over Evans right now and T. Silva too. Not sure if he can beat Rua or Machida but he would not get dominated. IMO.


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

xeberus said:


> I still cant believe this shit.
> 
> I think a bunch of these guys who jumped on jason miller need to be arrested. This is bullshit, its a crime and its hurting the sport in general. We don't need to give anti-mma critics more ammo.


I made that exact comment to a buddy after the brawl. I would have loved to see the Stockton boys hauled out in cuffs.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

prolyfic said:


> This is how I see it. Miller fought 3 different champions in 3 different divisions all at the same time. MMA HISTORY HAS BEEN MADE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumb01:


Lol i have also repped. This is awesome. This should be a sticky quote. Mayhem is the first winner of the open weight 4 person battle royal.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

vilify said:


> to be 100% honest this shit is not a big deal. its new to MMA but it happens in all sports except maybe golf.
> 
> Strikeforce or any other MMA org cant control shit like this so if dana wants to laugh let him go ahead.


There is a reason that the UFC doesn't allow every hooligan into the ring like SF did...

This wasn't just a little push between Shields and Miller. It was a brawl.


----------



## MHughesbestever (May 15, 2007)

Samborules said:


> The UFC Nick Diaz is not the SF Nick Diaz, he was a purple belt in BJJ at UFC and now is a BB. He is super legit and I think would surprise you. I would actually and yes I admit it would be an upset take him over GSP right now. Melendez is an enigma, I want to see him face better competition but he has avenged his only losses, we have to give him some kudos at least? I refuse to underestimate Shields any longer he has not lost in five years and just beat Hendo. He is not exciting but legit. King Mo only has seven fights but his wrestling and heart are legit too. I'd take him over Evans right now and T. Silva too. Not sure if he can beat Rua or Machida but he would not get dominated. IMO.


now ur crazy king mo would get dominated by rampage, evans,rua,machida,and funny thing is prolyl liddell also haha


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

The Dana White Tweet is Funny!



DanaWhite said:


>


----------



## grooveuniverse (Apr 18, 2010)

Samborules said:


> The UFC Nick Diaz is not the SF Nick Diaz, he was a purple belt in BJJ at UFC and now is a BB. He is super legit and I think would surprise you. I would actually and yes I admit it would be an upset take him over GSP right now. Melendez is an enigma, I want to see him face better competition but he has avenged his only losses, we have to give him some kudos at least? I refuse to underestimate Shields any longer he has not lost in five years and just beat Hendo. He is not exciting but legit. King Mo only has seven fights but his wrestling and heart are legit too. I'd take him over Evans right now and T. Silva too. Not sure if he can beat Rua or Machida but he would not get dominated. IMO.


You would take King Mo over Rashard Evans and Silva? Whatever youre drinkking, you need to stop.j/k. Jokes aside, I think youre probably the ony perosn who would say that.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Who would win in a tag team, Miller and King Mo vs. Diaz and Shields? LOL


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

Samborules said:


> The UFC Nick Diaz is not the SF Nick Diaz, he was a purple belt in BJJ at UFC and now is a BB. He is super legit and I think would surprise you. I would actually and yes I admit it would be an upset take him over GSP right now. Melendez is an enigma, I want to see him face better competition but he has avenged his only losses, we have to give him some kudos at least? I refuse to underestimate Shields any longer he has not lost in five years and just beat Hendo. He is not exciting but legit. King Mo only has seven fights but his wrestling and heart are legit too. *I'd take him over Evans right now and T. Silva too.* Not sure if he can beat Rua or Machida but he would not get dominated. IMO .


I personally would not, especially Rashad. Rashad is quicker and he has better TD defense than Mousasi. I think Mo gets pwned by Shogun, Machida, Evans, and Rampage easily. I'll take Ryan Bader and Jon Jones over King Mo right now too.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

420atalon said:


> There is a reason that the UFC doesn't allow every hooligan into the ring like SF did...
> 
> This wasn't just a little push between Shields and Miller. It was a brawl.


actually they do allow the camps in, they've just been fortunate enough to have never had a brawl on live tv.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

MHughesbestever said:


> now ur crazy king mo would get dominated by rampage, evans,rua,machida,and funny thing is prolyl liddell also haha


You would think except Moussasi was and is world class and legit and he did not dominate King Mo?


----------



## Kodiac26170 (Jul 30, 2009)

RaisingCajun said:


> Looks like Nick Diaz.


Im all for a good brawl but kicking a downed guy when someone else is on him is wrong. Entertaining, but definatly wrong.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Samborules said:


> *The UFC Nick Diaz is not the SF Nick Diaz, he was a purple belt in BJJ at UFC and now is a BB. He is super legit and I think would surprise you. *


agreed


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> Oooooo, just realized that Mayhem beats up bullies on his MTV show. Think Nick and Melendez are on the shown soon to get beat up by his MMA fighters?!? I bet this totally helps Millers ratings for his show.


would love to see mayhem whoop on those punks one by one . did anyone see that fatass take a swing at miller wat a bitch move


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

A thread about a post fight fight has gotten hijacked into a thread about fighters fighting fair. :laugh:


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

I really don't think they are going to lose the CBS deal over this. CBS will make a statement saying they didn't condone any of that behavior and they will make sure SF does a better job controlling that stuff on the next CBS card.

Keep in mind CBS sold out the advertising slots for tonight almost immediately. There is money in MMA, and CBS doesn't want to lose out on that.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

hitmachine44 said:


> I personally would not, especially Rashad. Rashad is quicker and he has better TD defense than Mousasi. I think Mo gets pwned by Shogun, Machida, Evans, and Rampage easily. I'll take Ryan Bader and Jon Jones over King Mo right now too.


JBJ is my fave so I'd take him too, but Moussasi was legit, on a 15-fight win streak and King Mo stood with him. I think he packs more power than Evans and would beat him and his wrestling is world class. I think you guys are underestimating him and I don't mind being on an island on this. Moussasi was my dude and King Mo just earned my respect big time. I think JBJ is the best LHW, better than Rua and Machida but King Mo is not that far off.


----------



## MHughesbestever (May 15, 2007)

diaz bros = shit. both can not beat top tier fighters. and i hope both get suspended for 1 yr it would be so funny to watch them get what they need. nick diaz please..when has he faught top fighter? he has had cans since he left ufc..strikeforce doesnt give him anyone.. noone there for him he blows..japan fighters suck in america we know that..ufc has tougher comp. we know that..if u dont open ur eyes.


----------



## grooveuniverse (Apr 18, 2010)

Samborules said:


> You would think except Moussasi was and is world class and legit and he did not dominate King Mo?


Moussasi was pathetic tonight. Seriously sad. Gassed out after two rounds, punches seen miles away....his only defense was covering up and putting his head down.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Samborules said:


> The UFC Nick Diaz is not the SF Nick Diaz, he was a purple belt in BJJ at UFC and now is a BB. He is super legit and I think would surprise you. I would actually and yes I admit it would be an upset take him over GSP right now.



he has also developed more power. he cuts a good amount for 170 now, and although he still throws tons of lighter punches, he also knows how to mix in power strikes when his opponent is wounded.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm not even gonna get into this, the dude's best win before beating what looked like a pathetic Mousasi was Mike Whitehead enough said.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Miller fought back with 6 guys attacking him and one giant guy holding him. That was pretty badass, albeit really stupid


----------



## somethingclever (Apr 8, 2007)

Kodiac26170 said:


> i just watched it several times. Who was the guy on the left in the white shirt that kept throwing kicks....What a tool bag!!!





RaisingCajun said:


> Looks like Nick Diaz.


Actually I think that was Nate Diaz, cuz if you follow him, he goes over and helps Nick up after Big John pinned him.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

streetpunk08 said:


> I'm not even gonna get into this, the dude's best win before beating what looked like a pathetic Mousasi was Mike Whitehead enough said.


Moussasi was Moussasi he just could not defend the take down at all. King Mo is legit in my book?


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Samborules said:


> Moussasi was Moussasi he just could not defend the take down at all. King Mo is legit in my book?


yeah sure w/e dude, im not gonna argue with you because all the threads I've seen you post in you are blatently biased against the UFC. I take it your one of those guys that goes against the grain purposely to be different. Mo would get tooled by the majority of the UFC LHW division he was completely spent in 4 minutes. Mousasi was just that overrated.


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

All this does to me is put Strikeforce down a couple more notches against the UFC. With crappy commentating, crappy production, and no control over fighters and coachs/managers this blows to high heaven, and if I paid five dollars to watch tonights fights I would have felt ripped off.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

streetpunk08 said:


> yeah sure w/e dude, im not gonna argue with you because all the threads I've seen you post in you are blatently biased against the UFC. I take it your one of those guys that goes against the grain purposely to be different. Mo would get tooled by the majority of the UFC LHW division he was completely spent in 4 minutes. Mousasi was just that overrated.


Not at all, I am huge UFC guy, love JBJ, A. Silva, D. Maia, Big Country, Couture, etc... UFC has the deepest pool of talent bar none. Sorry you feel that way from reading a few threads? 

IMO

Best HW: Fedor (very close 2nd JDS...he may be better)
Best LHW: JBJ
Best MW: A. Silva
Best WW: Nick Diaz
Best LHW: BJ Penn (Although Melendez is close)



slugfest said:


> All this does to me is put Strikeforce down a couple more notches against the UFC. With crappy commentating, crappy production, and no control over fighters and coachs/managers this blows to high heaven, and if I paid five dollars to watch tonights fights I would have felt ripped off.


five cents = rip off, Mauro is terrible!


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Lawal has prolly the shortest gas tank I've ever seen...he was done after the 1st, amazing that he went the distance AND won.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

UFCFAN89 said:


> Lawal has prolly the shortest gas tank I've ever seen...he was done after the 1st, amazing that he went the distance AND won.


Yeah, that reflects just as poorly on Mousasi as it does on Lawal.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

UFCFAN89 said:


> Lawal has prolly the shortest gas tank I've ever seen...he was done after the 1st, amazing that he went the distance AND won.


His wrestling is world class, he needs to develop some submissions though and learn to pass the guard. But his striking was better than I thought it would be. I give him serious props in beating a world class and much younger guy. His takedowns were happening at will. Very GSP like, he was.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

Just watched the replays again... 

The fight was started by Melendez
Nick and Nate then jumped in
The guy that was boot F$%king Miller was NATE Diaz.
Nick got in a few punches before he was taken down
NATE only stopped attacking Miller to go help his brother out (it looked like two guys were attacking him, but it was McCarthy and another dude just holding him down, and it looked like McCarthy was giving him a stern talking to!)


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

I wonder what Hendo and his camp were thinking. LOL


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Anyone have a link to the replay of that?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Samborules said:


> I wonder what Hendo and his camp were thinking. LOL


Why the hell did I ever leave the UFC...


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

Samborules said:


> I wonder what Hendo and his camp were thinking. LOL


"Great career move"
or
"At least Clinch Gear go a lot of air time tonight"


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> Anyone have a link to the replay of that?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vau4RSvV834


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> Shields camp is a bunch of bitches. They all swarmed on ******* Miller and he still got up without a scratch. Seriously, what kind of bullshit is that? **** Shields and his ghetto ass team giving MMA a bad name.


Weird how their guy won, and they went off on Mayhem like this,I haven't seen it yet, but maybe they felt he was gatecrashing the party or something. Still don't understand why they'd all do this unless they were trying to hype a title fight, careers at risk if it wasn't staged, Dana wouldn't want Shields if he threw a punch, might not want Nate if he was involved ,could lose a t.v deal a lot at steak here. Like I said I aint seen it myself yet to know what really happened just sounds strange,lol.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

punchbag said:


> Weird how their guy won, and they went off on Mayhem like this,I haven't seen it yet, but maybe they felt he was gatecrashing the party or something. Still don't understand why they'd all do this unless they were trying to hype a title fight, careers at risk if it wasn't staged, Dana wouldn't want Shields if he threw a punch, might not want Nate if he was involved ,could lose a t.v deal a lot at steak here. Like I said I aint seen it myself yet to know what really happened just sounds strange,lol.


Watch the youtube clip a couple links up. Seriously if nothing comes of this I will be extremely surprised and disappointed.


----------



## Jason22 (Apr 18, 2010)

*Nate Diaz was the one kicking miller about 8 times.. PICS*

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/blog/ca...Jake-Shields-win-embarrasses-M?urn=mma,234891


thats him alright


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Man I am hearing someone was killed in a riot outside when Miller was escorted out and the police threw tear gas or something. Anyone know if that is true cuz that would make all of this even worse.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Not good for the sport at all ... I don't understand why the cameras didn't cut straightaway.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Well don't really expect better of him so not to surprised.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

ok im gunna go pass out but just have to say it again

The brawl was Awesome
I love Miller 
I love Diaz 

everything else about the card was boring


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

No mention of ANY riot on any of the Nashville news sites. I think you are just hearing some made up stuff.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nate be prepared to be cursed out by Dana


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

That's good for Miller and I'm glad they beat his ass for disrespecting Jake like that, and trying to whore his way on Jake's spot light. I gained much more respect for Jake in this fight and he beat a really tough opponent in Dan, but Miller (who I liked before) to step up to Jake like that and try an herb him was just wrong. I also gained respect for Nick, Gilbert and crew for protecting their teammate. You can tell they are a tight crew. I was never really a Jake fan, and think most of his fights are borefests, but he gave it to Dan tonight, and impressed me with his humility. I am now a Jake Shields fan. Always been a Nick Diaz fan (he went all compton ROFL), and I'm starting to like Gilbert.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Jason22 said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/blog/ca...Jake-Shields-win-embarrasses-M?urn=mma,234891
> 
> 
> thats him alright


Ha that is golden the diaz brothers rock


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

*fight video*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vau4RSvV834&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

M_D said:


> ok im gunna go pass out but just have to say it again
> 
> The brawl was Awesome
> I love Miller
> ...


pretty much agreed!

I think the diaz bros were on the other side of cage when the shit broke out. I also think they were just having the backs of their teammates. 

War Diaz
War Miller


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

It happens in baseball, hockey and football all the time but MMA is suppose to be a sport where the fight happens between two people not 20.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

DragonStriker said:


> It happens in baseball, hockey and football all the time but MMA is suppose to be a sport where the fight happens between two people not 20.


Not to mention their trained fighter's jumping a guy. For the record I follow the media and whenever punches are thrown in other sports the involved parties get their asses chewed out for it.


----------



## imissyellowcard (Mar 24, 2010)

hmmmmm....man, this one is tough. i really like the diaz bros. especially nick, however nate is also a bad merf in the cage. but "f" this man. whatever, miller might have been a little out of line, and i do mean a little. shields team had no call for acting like they did though. 10-1 aint cool, and on national tv. dana was probalby creaming himself. like i said, i respect the diaz bros and have gained a new respect for shields, but for right now **** nate and nick. line one of em' up with miller in the cage. he'll get his shot at redemtion with a couple stikes but realisticly, he loses to either one of them. still, make the fight happen, and ill root for miller, despite having been a diaz fan for years.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

streetpunk08 said:


> Not to mention their trained fighter's jumping a guy. For the record I follow the media and whenever punches are thrown in other sports the involved parties get their asses chewed out for it.


Yep they either get suspended or fined.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

How can anyone defend either one of them in this situation? Miller shouldn't have disrespected Shields, and Shields shouldn't have gotten physical with Miller.

They've both lost a lot of respect in my book.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

Having the back of their teammate? Really? They need have no less than 6 guys, most of which are PROFESSIONAL fighters ASSAULT one guy to have his back? That is just GHETTO punk ass idiocy!

The Diaz Brothers et al were just out of line and the TSAC should suspend them. And for those who don't know, most (if not all) other state athletic comissions will not issue a license to fight if a fighter has a current suspension in another state.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

I respect Nick and Nate as fighters but it's obvious that they are scum. Nate kicking Mayhem when he was being held down and Nick punching him is just wrong. Mayhem was probably wrong to interrupt Shields like that but there was no need for the whole of Cesar Gracie JJ to attack him. Out of character for Jake and maybe Melendez but definitely not for the Diaz brothers.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

It is a pattern of behavior for the Diaz brothers. Sure, they both have talent, but they are just ghetto punks. Take MMA away from them and they will just be tough guys getting shanked on the prison yard!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

DanTheJu said:


> Having the back of their teammate? Really? They need have no less than 6 guys, most of which are PROFESSIONAL fighters ASSAULT one guy to have his back? That is just GHETTO punk ass idiocy!
> 
> The Diaz Brothers et al were just out of line and the TSAC should suspend them. And for those who don't know, most (if not all) other state athletic comissions will not issue a license to fight if a fighter has a current suspension in another state.


I understand the mentality. Who knows if they knew it was just one guy, they probably thought it was hendos corner to or something. Who knows :confused02:

In such instances few things are clear, except who is up for the moment.


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

I have not read all the posts so maybe someone beat me to this comment already, but man, I don't know what you are talking about, dude. Miller came in there like an ass and pulled a "kanye" ... that was Sheilds' moment and that 2nd rate fighter had no business trying to steal his moment. Why would the Diaz brothers and Melendez stand their like bitches and not stomp that douche bag?

Secondly, I think SF is freaking out way too much about the post fight melee ... Jerry Springer sells, doesn't he? Maybe not the greatest for the Sport's integrity, but all things considered it was the most exciting moment of the night




War said:


> Giving it a watch it looked like Shields and Miller were joking around. Shields even popped Miller in the stomach with a big grin on his face. Both men were laughing...
> 
> ...and of course Nick Diaz and Melendez to ruin a good moment to prep a future match.
> 
> ...


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

OK, I did not see that part, yeah, they shouldn't assault the guy, but Miller was way out of line and shouldn't tempt that ... let's face it, that guy needs to get his ass kicked every now and then just to keep him in line



the ultimate said:


> I respect Nick and Nate as fighters but it's obvious that they are scum. Nate kicking Mayhem when he was being held down and Nick punching him is just wrong. Mayhem was probably wrong to interrupt Shields like that but there was no need for the whole of Cesar Gracie JJ to attack him. Out of character for Jake and maybe Melendez but definitely not for the Diaz brothers.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Slick_Fugitive said:


> OK, I did not see that part, yeah, they shouldn't assault the guy, but Miller was way out of line and shouldn't tempt that ... let's face it, that guy needs to get his ass kicked every now and then just to keep him in line


I agree that Miller was out of line but I think he was probably told to go in and hype a rematch. He just took it too far.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Any one else notice Nick Diaz punching him in the ass? LOL!


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

Do you think they would want to set up Miller-Shields again so soon though? I would have rather seen Shields-Frank Shamrock, but I guess they made up



the ultimate said:


> I agree that Miller was out of line but I think he was probably told to go in and hype a rematch. He just took it too far.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Miller probably shouldn't have done that but it's not exactly groundbreakingly new territory we've seen it multiple times before without people getting jumped. Matt Hughes/GSP twice, Rashad/Rampage, Wand/Chuck etc.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Watching the video, Mayhem was laughing and joking about it, so was shields and then all hell breaks loose. Christ.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Slick_Fugitive said:


> Do you think they would want to set up Miller-Shields again so soon though? I would have rather seen Shields-Frank Shamrock, but I guess they made up


Mayhem's an entertaining guy, good fighter and will hype the fight so I can see why he would get a rematch when he was the fighter who tried to make the first fight exciting.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

miller was laughing before during and after the brawl, diaz brothers basically you disrespect our friend you get stomped, I like them all. 

honestly a bunch of articles will be posted about it giving mma bad press but in the end i think it will be good for mma


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

Meh, everyone is soooooo concerned about this being bad, but look at the controversy it has generated ... this thread is the longest one ... I know the whole argument about this being bad for the sport, don't bother ... still think this event was better than the last UFC PPV .. Strikeforce does have some good calibre fighters 

And for all of you dissin' the Diaz brothers, I'll tell you - if you were in a street fight, you'd want them backing you because they don't let their buddy take any shit!



Walker said:


> Honestly this sucks IMO- Strikeforce will probably lose CBS over this and free cards on national television. Dana is happy but losing this outlet is a big set back for MMA. This sucks. :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Slick_Fugitive said:


> And for all of you dissin' the Diaz brothers, I'll tell you - if you were in a street fight, you'd want them backing you because they don't let their buddy take any shit!


This wasn't a street fight hell it wasn't even a fight until they started one. I wouldn't want them connected to me in any way. I don't need to get arrested because they jump random people for nothing and start huge melees.


----------



## Diaz Douches (Apr 18, 2010)

Seriously. Nick Diaz is a douchebag of the highest order.












Screw you Nicky.


I really can't stand the guy.


----------



## Diaz Douches (Apr 18, 2010)

But I guess it WAS the only entertaining thing on the card.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

streetpunk08 said:


> Miller probably shouldn't have done that but it's not exactly groundbreakingly new territory we've seen it multiple times before without people getting jumped. Matt Hughes/GSP twice, Rashad/Rampage, Wand/Chuck etc.


Err no. What you seen in those instances was AFTER the post fight interview the interviewer would call in the person into the ring, introduce him, and pass him the mic. What Miller did was crash the interview like someone said Kanye style. That was Jake's biggest fight to date which he put alot of heart into (boring or no) and wasn't even finished saying his praises to Hendo when Miller shows up out of no where and INTERRUPTS him mid sentence. 

Jake was trying to make it light hearted (you could tell he had a Taylor Swift moment) by saying hey man and tapping his chest, and Miller looked at him like "we're not that cool", then bumped Shields cap talking about a rematch. Gilbert pushed him, and if I'm not mistaken Miller threw the first punch after that, THEN Shields pushed him and the Nick Bros took over with that big phat dude. The Rest of the crew was trying to separate it. 

Maybe it went too far with the punches, but if I was on his team I would have at least pushed him after what was a clear disrespect on Miller part. Like other have said it happens in sports all the time, but it's usually looked upon as teammates looking after each other, but because it's the Diaz bros they're ghetto punks :thumbsdown:

EDIT :Ok maybe he didn't throw the first punch but here's the full clip of the beginning of the brawl
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yw5qPUOCts8


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Shields threw the first punch(if you want to call what he does punching) not Miller. I'm pretty sure Nate Diaz soccer kicking Miller while he was being held down was the worst part not the punches.


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

Miller started it by disrespecting Sheilds ... they're fighters, do you think they are gonna stand there like bitches? You go stirring up a hornet's nest you're gonna get stung ... Miller didn't even respectfully wait his turn ..that's a big difference ... can't you see that?? It was like Kanye at the MTV awards, everyone thought he was an ass, right? And you would want the Diaz brothers behind you in a street fight if your safety was on the line, dude.



osmium said:


> This wasn't a street fight hell it wasn't even a fight until they started one. I wouldn't want them connected to me in any way. I don't need to get arrested because they jump random people for nothing and start huge melees.


----------



## bedcommando (Oct 16, 2006)

b52 you sunk my strickforce ship... well not yet but...

i thought it was funny cpt diaz's first reaction was to go for the takedown... that brawl almost turned into another lay on each other and cuddle match...

in all seriousness... there's hype and than theres just being absolutely stupid :thumb02:


----------



## ronbourgh (Jan 8, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> Shields camp is a bunch of bitches. They all swarmed on ******* Miller and he still got up without a scratch. Seriously, what kind of bullshit is that? **** Shields and his ghetto ass team giving MMA a bad name.


100% true . . . I don't think Shields is a bad guy, and I look at him in a better way now that he beat Hendo -- even though I was pulling for Hendo.

Shields(and Melendez), if he has any respect for himself, would get the hell away from the Diaz brothers. They are trouble. When they lose they bitch and bitch and bitch and bitch. When they win, they gloat and gloat and gloat and gloat.

Seems that wherever there is a Diaz, a post fight melee breaks loose. 

THEY ARE TROUBLE!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

You know what I don't even hold it against Miller, because he always clowns around, it's his personality. But sometimes you clown around at the wrong time in the wrong circumstance and you get your ass beat. And that's what happened.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Slick_Fugitive said:


> Miller started it by disrespecting Sheilds ... they're fighters, do you think they are gonna stand there like bitches? You go stirring up a hornet's nest you're gonna get stung ... Miller didn't even respectfully wait his turn ..that's a big difference ... can't you see that?? It was like Kanye at the MTV awards, everyone thought he was an ass, right? And you would want the Diaz brothers behind you in a street fight if your safety was on the line, dude.


Well you see, I am an adult. Apparently you and everyone at cesar gracie jiu jitsu are not.


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

That amazes me that you think it's "OK" that Miller did this. Shields just achieved his life's greatest accomplishment and some punk that he beat months ago ruins his moment and doesn't have the decency to let him have his moment by finishing the interview before asking for a rematch ... all this on national TV and you think Shields shouldn't be upset. He shoves Miller and you can see Miller was gonna come at him ... the Diaz brothers step in because they want to defend their friend... so what? Miller got what he had coming. The Diaz boys may have went too far after that in punching a man while he's down but everything to that point Mayhem had coming. You think this was no big deal because you've never been in Jake Shield's position.... sheesh 



osmium said:


> Well you see, I am an adult. Apparently you and everyone at cesar gracie jiu jitsu are not.


----------



## bedcommando (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

Props to you, you've made more sense than any other poster I have read tonight ... except I don't think the Diaz brothers are ghetto punks. 



Soakked said:


> Err no. What you seen in those instances was AFTER the post fight interview the interviewer would call in the person into the ring, introduce him, and pass him the mic. What Miller did was crash the interview like someone said Kanye style. That was Jake's biggest fight to date which he put alot of heart into (boring or no) and wasn't even finished saying his praises to Hendo when Miller shows up out of no where and INTERRUPTS him mid sentence.
> 
> Jake was trying to make it light hearted (you could tell he had a Taylor Swift moment) by saying hey man and tapping his chest, and Miller looked at him like "we're not that cool", then bumped Shields cap talking about a rematch. Gilbert pushed him, and if I'm not mistaken Miller threw the first punch after that, THEN Shields pushed him and the Nick Bros took over with that big phat dude. The Rest of the crew was trying to separate it.
> 
> ...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

bedcommando said:


>


I see two flying fists of fury coming...


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Mayhem did nothing wrong, he went up there in good spirits to spark alittle hype for that boring card. He wasn't expecting to get jumped by 6-8 trained martial artists. If Melendez didn't get butt hurt, nothing would have happened. So it's on Melendez, Shields and the Diaz Bro's. Miller was just doing the regular hype routine.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

F*cking outrageous I hope they get fined.


----------



## bedcommando (Oct 16, 2006)

i'm pretty sure if jake wasn't pulled outta there by 2 people he would have been involved...


----------



## gosuu (Sep 23, 2007)

First, let me say that regardless of setting the sport backwards or being inappropriate this was the most exciting part of the night . I was just lying on the floor, pretty dissapointed about the fights tonight, and who appears on screen to save the day? Mayhem Miller!! 

But in all seriousness, this wasn't good for the sport. Mostly just because there are so many people who associate this sport with "barbarians" and they'll use this as an example for the next 20 years as to why it's barbaric. From what I've seen the major instigator in the brawl is Gilbert, he shoved him first. It was a pretty good shove too so naturally when you get shoved, you come right back. It's basically instinct. If you don't beleive that then go and shove a friend or family member and see what they do, it really can't be helped unless you're making a concious effort not to do so. 

As for Nick and Nate, mostly Nick. I really like the guy. It looked like Nick was the first to throw, but looking at that picture that people have been posting both Nick and Jake looked like they were ready to let'em fly. But, I disagree with all of these people just hating on them being 'hooligans' and whatnot. Nick is that guy who's just hot headed, but he's also that guy who will have his boys back's not matter what. Whether it be something small like this that's just disrespect, or they're actually in danger, he will help them. He's not going to puss out like most people when the shit hits the fan. And by him being the first to start throwing, this strenghtens this belief of mine. Everyone knows someone like that, might not be your friend, but you know, that guy at school or whatever. Maybe he is a 'hooligan' who just throws down with guys for what others consider not worth it. But at the same time I respect that he doesn't let anyone walk over him or his friends. Friends like that are the guys you want around you, not the guys who say they've got your back then puss out on you, or even worse backstab you. Just giving my 2 cents on the Diaz brothers, specifically Nick.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

ok in that youtube clip doesnt it sound like shields even says talk to him


----------



## bedcommando (Oct 16, 2006)

gosuu said:


> First, let me say that regardless of setting the sport backwards or being inappropriate this was the most exciting part of the night . I was just lying on the floor, pretty dissapointed about the fights tonight, and who appears on screen to save the day? Mayhem Miller!!
> 
> But in all seriousness, this wasn't good for the sport. Mostly just because there are so many people who associate this sport with "barbarians" and they'll use this as an example for the next 20 years as to why it's barbaric. From what I've seen the major instigator in the brawl is Gilbert, he shoved him first. It was a pretty good shove too so naturally when you get shoved, you come right back. It's basically instinct. If you don't beleive that then go and shove a friend or family member and see what they do, it really can't be helped unless you're making a concious effort not to do so.
> 
> As for Nick and Nate, mostly Nick. I really like the guy. It looked like Nick was the first to throw, but looking at that picture that people have been posting both Nick and Jake looked like they were ready to let'em fly. But, I disagree with all of these people just hating on them being 'hooligans' and whatnot. Nick is that guy who's just hot headed, but he's also that guy who will have his boys back's not matter what. Whether it be something small like this that's just disrespect, or they're actually in danger, he will help them. He's not going to puss out like most people when the shit hits the fan. And by him being the first to start throwing, this strenghtens this belief of mine. Everyone knows someone like that, might not be your friend, but you know, that guy at school or whatever. Maybe he is a 'hooligan' who just throws down with guys for what others consider not worth it. But at the same time I respect that he doesn't let anyone walk over him or his friends. Friends like that are the guys you want around you, not the guys who say they've got your back then puss out on you, or even worse backstab you. Just giving my 2 cents on the Diaz brothers, specifically Nick.


backing up your buddy is one thing... but shit kicking someone who's being held well 3+ more of your buddies all take swings? SWEET BUDDY:thumbsup:


----------



## JonCR96Z (Sep 16, 2009)

gosuu said:


> But, I disagree with all of these people just hating on them being 'hooligans' and whatnot. Nick is that guy who's just hot headed, but he's also that guy who will have his boys back's not matter what.


That, my friend, is the detention of a 'hooligan'. A civilized person would advise their "boy" to walk away and not look like a retard on national TV and possibly face a fine and potential legal trouble.

If Miller went up there looking for a fight that would be one thing, but he just went to hype a potential future fight. And for all we know, it was probably Strikeforce's idea. And Miller clearly waited for his turn, Shields just acknowledged him before he was done with his interview.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

M_D said:


> ok in that youtube clip doesnt it sound like shields even says talk to him


Yeah, he does... 

All Melendez's fault for starting it now....


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Like I said before Miller was laughing about it before during and after the brawl. not really only the diaz brothers fault but everyones and I love them all for it, 

Heck even Millers post on his twitter right afterwards was "Whoops"


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> Shields camp is a bunch of bitches. They all swarmed on ******* Miller and he still got up without a scratch. Seriously, what kind of bullshit is that? **** Shields and his ghetto ass team giving MMA a bad name.


Team Cesar Gracie -

Jake Shields : Strikeforce Middleweight Champion
Nick Diaz : Strikeforce Welterweight Champion
Gilbert Melendez: Strikeforce Lightweight Champion

'nuff said.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Its more of a bigg embaresment then anything. The thing that makes it the worst is the fact that it was on national TV.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Team Cesar Gracie -
> 
> Jake Shields : Strikeforce Middleweight Champion
> Nick Diaz : Strikeforce Welterweight Champion
> ...


Yeah, no UFC champions at all, enough said.

And for the people saying that Diaz's were "backing up their boy" you only back up your boy when shit hits the fan. You don't do it like a bitch when someone says something you don't like. If Miller came in and started throwing punches is one thing, Miller coming in and acting like a dick but not being physical at all is another.

I will say it again. All the Cesar Gracie guys in the cage that attacked Miller were little punk ass bitches. That shit may fly in the streets, but this is the real world bitches. If you want to be professional fighters then act like a pro and not some street thug.


----------



## MHughesbestever (May 15, 2007)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Team Cesar Gracie -
> 
> Jake Shields : Strikeforce Middleweight Champion
> Nick Diaz : Strikeforce Welterweight Champion
> ...


ya the champs of the minor leagues. man the must be great.

It be great if miller pressed charge's. next you would hear diaz bros beat up police dept. and then you people in here would be like. well the cops disrespected them by going into there house. they got what they deserved. diaz bro's did this shit b4 with kj noons after the fight. there very disrespectful fighters.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

The Diaz brothers are just trash. Always have been, always will be.


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

I suggest you watch the video again. Miller came in and started to stare Sheilds down and then stole his greatest moment. Sheilds was being cool, gave him a light tap on the chest but there went the idiot, right in his face. So why aren't you critical of Miller? That guy has always been a punk. So you then wanted the Diaz boys to tell Shields to "walk away"? Ah, they are in a cage dude, there is a bit of testosterone there ... gotta live in the real world



JonCR96Z said:


> That, my friend, is the detention of a 'hooligan'. A civilized person would advise their "boy" to walk away and not look like a retard on national TV and possibly face a fine and potential legal trouble.
> 
> If Miller went up there looking for a fight that would be one thing, but he just went to hype a potential future fight. And for all we know, it was probably Strikeforce's idea. And Miller clearly waited for his turn, Shields just acknowledged him before he was done with his interview.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I missed this the first time because I took off from my house to go to a house party the second the fight ended. I asked the one guy there what he thought of the fight and he goes the brawl at the end was ****ing crazy, I'm like WTF? Luckily he had it tivo'd.

Complete and utter crap and the entire Cesar Gracie camp should be black balled for years because of it. That is 3 championship caliber MMA fighters jumping a guy. That is ludicrous and extremely dangerous. Its is clearly set up to, watch the guy in the white shirt even comes up and puts his hands on Millers back so he can't back out. He basically held him there. I think all the scumbags should go to jail and will be extremely disappointed in Dana if he signs Shields. I cannot even put into words how little respect I have for all of them right now. I used to like Melendez and cheer'd for him. Next time I will cheer for Aoki because Melendez is a piece of garbage.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

cdtcpl said:


> Yeah, no UFC champions at all, enough said.
> 
> And for the people saying that Diaz's were "backing up their boy" you only back up your boy when shit hits the fan. You don't do it like a bitch when someone says something you don't like. If Miller came in and started throwing punches is one thing, Miller coming in and acting like a dick but not being physical at all is another.
> 
> I will say it again. All the Cesar Gracie guys in the cage that attacked Miller were little punk ass bitches. That shit may fly in the streets, but this is the real world bitches. If you want to be professional fighters then act like a pro and not some street thug.


Anyone who thinks the Diaz brothers were "backing up their boy" is retarded. Anyone who thinks they're cool for doing so is incredibly retarded. Mayhem, although it was a dick move, was just trying to get some words in, thats no need to cause a fight and attack him. You only "back up your boy" if hes in some sort of danger. People are ******* stupid. I hope that entire team gets burned for this


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

"Gentlemen gentlemen...may I remind you we are on national tv" :laugh:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

When your "boy" is a the MW champ and the guy is somebody he already beat he wouldn't need 10 guys to give him "back up" anyways. It was the biggest ***** move ever in the sport.


----------



## JonCR96Z (Sep 16, 2009)

Slick_Fugitive said:


> I suggest you watch the video again. Miller came in and started to stare Sheilds down and then stole his greatest moment. Sheilds was being cool, gave him a light tap on the chest but there went the idiot, right in his face. So why aren't you critical of Miller? That guy has always been a punk. So you then wanted the Diaz boys to tell Shields to "walk away"? Ah, they are in a cage dude, there is a bit of testosterone there ... gotta live in the real world


You're seeing it how you want to see it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You know Shields didn't have to walk away, hell he could have done a million other things there was absolutely no excuse for 10 guys to jump him. Even if Mayhem had ran into the cage and cheap shotted Shields it still would not excuse that crap.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

What Toxic said. You're a professional fighter, since when do you need 6 dudes to take out one guy AND you kick him in the head when he's on the ground? Clowns the lot of them.



M_D said:


> Like I said before Miller was laughing about it before during and after the brawl. not really only the diaz brothers fault but everyones and I love them all for it,
> 
> Heck even Millers post on his twitter right afterwards was "Whoops"


Pretty sure he was being facetious >_>


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I missed this the first time because I took off from my house to go to a house party the second the fight ended. I asked the one guy there what he thought of the fight and he goes the brawl at the end was ****ing crazy, I'm like WTF? Luckily he had it tivo'd.
> 
> Complete and utter crap and the entire Cesar Gracie camp should be black balled for years because of it. That is 3 championship caliber MMA fighters jumping a guy. That is ludicrous and extremely dangerous. Its is clearly set up to, watch the guy in the white shirt even comes up and puts his hands on Millers back so he can't back out. He basically held him there. I think all the scumbags should go to jail and will be extremely disappointed in Dana if he signs Shields. I cannot even put into words how little respect I have for all of them right now. I used to like Melendez and cheer'd for him. Next time I will cheer for Aoki because Melendez is a piece of garbage.


 

THIS is what I was wondering, isn't there backlash when Ceasar Gracie fighters disrespect their Do Jo like that, I mean there are camps if you fight outside the cage your done!!!

These guys have done this with Koons and now Shields, talkin the Diaz bro's, where is any honor or respect for their teachings, or does Ceasar Gracie jitz include jumping people????

Serious Question...


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> THIS is what I was wondering, isn't there backlash when Ceasar Gracie fighters disrespect their Do Jo like that, I mean there are camps if you fight outside the cage your done!!!
> 
> These guys have done this with Koons and now Shields, talkin the Diaz bro's, where is any honor or respect for their teachings, or does Ceasar Gracie jitz include jumping people????
> 
> Serious Question...


I sure as hell hope so. I tell you what, if those clowns did that shit under my tutelage I'd revoke their belts and tell them to get the **** out of my gym.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The Gracies don't exactly have a history of being respectful.


----------



## MHughesbestever (May 15, 2007)

*SF and Coker are jokes*

Nothign wrong with miller coming in to talk to shields. everyone does that. was wrong what the gracie camp did. and coker saying miller should have known that would happen. are you kidding me? that was the last SF event i will watch. They put shit fights on there cards. They give there top fighters no one to fight. and nick diaz is a POS. and i hope dana cuts nate. SF is a big joke.. sucks fedor is still there.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## stevy1222 (Jun 3, 2009)

MHughesbestever said:


> Nothign wrong with miller coming in to talk to shields. everyone does that. was wrong what the gracie camp did. and coker saying miller should have known that would happen. are you kidding me? that was the last SF event i will watch. They put shit fights on there cards. They give there top fighters no one to fight. and nick diaz is a POS. and i hope dana cuts nate. SF is a big joke.. sucks fedor is still there.



So Jake Shields who is in the top 10 at WW and probably now top 10 in MW for beating the LEGEND Dan Henderson is a shit fighter? So Mousasi who is ALSO a top fighter who destroyed Babalu in a minute. Melendez and Aoki who are top 10 in LW are shit fighters too?

Dude, you don't know anything about these fighters.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

LOL at Nick, can you imagine being a cop and trying to take a statement from him????? LMAO....talk about dodgy....


----------



## MHughesbestever (May 15, 2007)

I know nothing ha. who has aoki beaT? no one from japan makes it in amaerica nemore..henderson who has he beat? bisping? franklin really? he hasnt beat anyone great in a long time. mousasi though a good fighter is only 24 yrs old. still has alot to learn n do in the sport b4 he is great. so u were syaing? melandez same who has he fought? really stop it..just stop it


----------



## MHughesbestever (May 15, 2007)

shields i do like..he has talent. but i also think he would have problems with alves, fitch. but if he stays at 185. would liek to see him n anderson ufc 185 is a lil weak right now


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't think Gilbert was trying to fight Miller I think he just wanted him to back off. Shields and the Diaz brothers were the ones getting all crazy throwing strikes for no reason and trying takedowns.


----------



## stevy1222 (Jun 3, 2009)

MHughesbestever said:


> I know nothing ha. who has aoki beaT? no one from japan makes it in amaerica nemore..henderson who has he beat? bisping? franklin really? he hasnt beat anyone great in a long time. mousasi though a good fighter is only 24 yrs old. still has alot to learn n do in the sport b4 he is great. so u were syaing? melandez same who has he fought? really stop it..just stop it


Well if they're nobodies, why are aoki and melendez both in the top 10 for LW? okay gegard is 24, so what? he is still a damn good fighter. yeah he still has a lot to learn but he is already damn good. okay, henderson hasn't beaten anyone awesome lately but why does that not make him a great fighter??


----------



## IanOLeary (Aug 21, 2009)

prolyfic said:


> This is how I see it. Miller fought 3 different champions in 3 different divisions all at the same time. MMA HISTORY HAS BEEN MADE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumb01:


This is literally the best post I've ever seen. I think I'm gonna quote you as my sig. Miller rules.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

MHughesbestever said:


> shields i do like..he has talent. but i also think he would have problems with alves, fitch. but if he stays at 185. would liek to see him n anderson ufc 185 is a lil weak right now


That's exactly what we need...Anderson vs another BJJ specialist with barely any standup.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

With crazy takedowns and wrestling ability....

Not saying he'll beat Silva, but I bet he does better than Maia. Silva would still own him though me tinks.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Soakked said:


> With crazy takedowns and wrestling ability....
> 
> Not saying he'll beat Silva, but I bet he does better than Maia. Silva would still own him though me tinks.


What crazy takedowns? He isn't getting Silva down with that slow ass shot.


----------



## stevy1222 (Jun 3, 2009)

osmium said:


> What crazy takedowns? He isn't getting Silva down with that slow ass shot.


he's not going to be fighting silva. IF he goes to the UFC, he's going to drop down to WW. Thats his normal weight. He moved up to MW because he didn't want to fight Nick for the belt. They're training partners.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

osmium said:


> What crazy takedowns? He isn't getting Silva down with that slow ass shot.


The crazy takedowns comment was directed at the poster above my post who alluded to Shields being a BJJ practitioner with no stand up. I was adding that he had crazy wrestling and takedowns. His TD's aren't that slow and I bet they're faster than Lutters, and Dan's TD's. I pretty sure *if* Jake is able to grab a single, or double that Silva's going to be taken down. Problem is that AS can hurt Shields, I don't think Shields can hurt Silva. But I guess you missed the part when I said Silva would beat him?


----------



## BlacklistShaun (Sep 30, 2009)

I don't see Shields doing anything at all against Silva or GSP. I'm not a UFC nuthugger, but the simple fact is that both GSP and Silva are far superior fighters. Shields is not as good or strong on the ground as GSP and he he's hitting people with pillows for hands.

I don't agree at all with Shield's camp. I think Miller was just hyping and they had to jump on him. I can't wait to see the Shield's vs Miller rematch now. I hope Jason beats him down bad and steals that belt from him while wearing a shirt that has a depection of a large cock and balls on it with Jake Shields face on the dick and Nate and Nick Diaz starring as the balls. If he really wants to go all out with the shirt he can show them all screwing Cesar in the ass because that's basically what they've already done when 6 of them jump on one guy...they made Cesar's guys look like a bunch of street thugs.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I think Shields is pretty solid addition to the WW division. It sets up a couple very interesting fights immidiatly: Hardy, Fitch, Alves, Daley, Koscheck and Thiago would all be fun fights. With a couple of wins I think he would deserve a shot at GSP. 

The GSP matchup might not be the most exciting fight but if he earns it what are you gonna do? Okami him?


----------

